# Snow Geese



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone been seeing them lately? I know there were several hundred that came through FB last weekend and a few specklebellys too. I just have not seen that many snows shot this season and was wondering what others are seeing out there. o-||


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw 2 groups of 15-20 snows last Thursday and Friday, and also 1 lonely snow flying with about 30 Canadas on Saturday morning. No one that I know has shot one, though.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw a flock of about 500 flying high above BRBR yesterday afternoon. I also know a guy that shot one yesterday. Not sure where he was though.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I have seen a few in the last week. Last friday we had a flock of 50 or so coming right in on us. It was perfect because we had 2 doz snow goose deeks set up in our spread. Then it turned bad. 2 boats decided to come right through the side of our spread and screw it up for us. Pretty crappy timing for the boats to go past us. The one boat stopped to watch us shoot at the snows, but the snows never came in because the jackwagons stopped their boat right off the side of our spread. Anyway we didnt get any shots. A buddy of mine did shoot a snow in the face on Sunday. It came in all by itself. It was "self defense" he had to shoot it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I seen a half dozen flocks pass over high this past weekend in Cache County. They were migraters though and didn't seem interested in stopping by for a visit. We seen one flock in bad light that my hunting partner insisted were specklebellys, but I'm not convinced......I've never seen a specklebelly in this county.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> I seen a half dozen flocks pass over high this past weekend in Cache County. They were migraters though and didn't seem interested in stopping by for a visit. We seen one flock in bad light that my hunting partner insisted were specklebellys, but I'm not convinced......I've never seen a specklebelly in this county.


same here , we saw around 30 on friday , but not seen any since .


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Got my first one today.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed. That goose looks like he is smiling for the picture. Congrats on the Snow!


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought I saw one mixed in with a flock of Canadas yesterday. I guess it could have been a very immature Canada, but it was whitish/grayish for sure. It definately contrasted with the Canadas it was with.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

My cousin shot some in cache valley a few weeks ago. As far as specks in Cache Valley I did shoot one lone speck. years ago at cuttler. Not to often in the cache valley.


----------

